# Economical Tools



## MDShunk

Channelock would be one. Craftsman and Grainger's house brand Westward would be a couple others. Truth be told, I could probably go to the dollar store and buy some asian crap and still be effective and productive. I guess the better brands just get you more longevity between repurchasing.


----------



## Bird dog

As a new guy you don't need that many tools (compared to a jman). Also you don't have to buy all Klein tools. In fact there are some tools that are as good as or better than some Klein tools.


----------



## 99cents

A Klein or Ideal apprentice kit might save you some money.


----------



## Greenguy29

Bird dog said:


> As a new guy you don't need that many tools (compared to a jman). Also you don't have to buy all Klein tools. In fact there are some tools that are as good as or better than some Klein tools.


What’s brands would you recommend?


----------



## eddy current

I would not cheap out on the linesmans or side cutters as they are our main tools. Cutting wire with cheap stuff is exactly like what you would expect. More effort = less production.

get cheap screwdrivers, look for unlimited warranty so you can just keep replacing them, besides, klein screwdrivers are crap and over priced anyway.


----------



## MDShunk

Unless you're a lady, if you're buying off-brand tools, I'd look for plier type tools that are actually full size. That is to say, a pair of linemans should be 9 inches long, etc. Some of the off brands look more like toys. 

The advice to get Klein (or a good brand) lineman's and dikes is solid, but I understand that 50 bucks a tool for a brand new person is quite possibly the same as asking for a million dollars. If you go off brand on these, they should be some of the first things you should consider getting in a good "electrician's brand".


----------



## Bird dog

@99cents had a good suggestion. Myself...

Klein 9" sidecutters plastic dip handles
Klein or Ideal screwdriver starter set
Ideal strippers
Channel lock brand channel locks, two pair of 420s or 430s

Ask your jman or get a tool list of required tools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Greenguy29 said:


> What’s brands would you recommend?


Get Klein linemens and diagonal cutters, you won't be sorry.

Home Depot often has them in a 3 or 4 piece kits with strippers.

After that I'd go to Lowes and buy some of the new Southwire tools and Channellock pliers from the discount places like Sams, Costco, or BJs in sets.


----------



## StriickeN

I made the mistake of buying klein everything (ideal here and there), now i cant use cheap stuff because it feels weird lol


----------



## eddy current

three tools = 58$

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-3-Piece-Multi-Purpose-Electrician-s-Tool-Set-MPZ00050R/301961502


----------



## MechanicalDVR

StriickeN said:


> I made the mistake of buying klein everything (ideal here and there), now i cant use cheap stuff because it feels weird lol


When I first started out basically all any supply house had was Klein tools and maybe Estwing hammers and bars.

I'd buy one or two tools a week when I was at one.

Still have them all decades later.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

eddy current said:


> three tools = 58$
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-3-Piece-Multi-Purpose-Electrician-s-Tool-Set-MPZ00050R/301961502



Kits like those often get reduced to much better prices.

I picked one of those up a little while back for $25.


----------



## MDShunk

eddy current said:


> three tools = 58$
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-3-Piece-Multi-Purpose-Electrician-s-Tool-Set-MPZ00050R/301961502


I think most people could get 90% of things done if all they had were those three tools. :vs_cool:


----------



## StriickeN

MechanicalDVR said:


> When I first started out basically all any supply house had was Klein tools and maybe Estwing hammers and bars.
> 
> I'd buy one or two tools a week when I was at one.
> 
> Still have them all decades later.


Thats awesome.

Iv been buying new tools since day one, i wont need some for a while but i feel its good to have them. I cant wait until the day i can say, "Iv had these linemans for 15 years now. Still working like they did when i bought em"


----------



## MDShunk

StriickeN said:


> ... I cant wait until the day i can say, "Iv had these linemans for 15 years now. Still working like they did when i bought em"


I'm still waiting for that day too. My initial training was from a very old man who know only of the old ways, and it took me until the last decade or so to get squared away with how to work safely. As a result, I tended to ram around and blow up tools on an all-too-regular basis.


----------



## StriickeN

MDShunk said:


> I'm still waiting for that day too. My initial training was from a very old man who know only of the old ways, and it took me until the last decade or so to get squared away with how to work safely. As a result, I tended to ram around and blow up tools on an all-too-regular basis.


 Mine have a few battle scars on them from blowing up but thats from when i didnt really care/was dumb lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

StriickeN said:


> Thats awesome.
> 
> Iv been buying new tools since day one, i wont need some for a while but i feel its good to have them. I cant wait until the day i can say, "Iv had these linemans for 15 years now. Still working like they did when i bought em"


First pair early 1960s:











Second pair @ 1970:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The rest for 50+ years:


----------



## 99cents

I use the Milwaukee linesman's. Half the price of Klown and just as good.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> I use the Milwaukee linesman's. Half the price of Klown and *just as good*.


Completely unfounded statement.

Come back in 25+ years and report back in on them then.


----------



## 99cents

MechanicalDVR said:


> Completely unfounded statement.
> 
> Come back in 25+ years and report back in on them then.


I'll be smoking cigars on the beach by that time  .


----------



## splatz

Channellocks for linemans and dikes, that brand you get a high quality tool made in USA at a price more or less the same as the junkier brands. 

If you need groove join pliers, also Channellocks, at Lowes, Home Depot, or even Walmart. 

Screwdrivers - I'd buy a Lenox 9-in-1, usually under $10 at Lowes. I'd buy a Kobalt beater, I prefer a 4" x 1/4" or 5/16" slotted for a beater. I will take flack for this but Ace hardware sells Craftsman screwdrivers made in USA real cheap when they go on sale, like $5 for a phillips set and $5 for a slotted set. I don't think they're as good as they used to be but I still like them. 

Wire strippers - do not skimp here, Ideal T-strippers are the cheapest good ones. 

I'd probably buy Kobalt if you have to buy wrenches and / or a socket set, these really don't get that hard a use outside of industrial. 

Level - hard to find a good one cheap! If you go cheap, check it on a level surface in the store, flip it over and check it again - if it doesn't read exactly the same when you flip it over, it's off. 

Tape measure - you can often find the Dewalts on sale, they aren't bad. 

If you know what to look for you can get good deals at flea markets etc., but there's a lot of dirty old tools that were crap when they were brand new for sale too.


----------



## Bird dog

splatz said:


> Level - hard to find a good one cheap! If you go cheap, check it on a level surface in the store, flip it over and check it again - if it doesn't read exactly the same when you flip it over, it's off.


Sometimes levels take a lot of abuse, so, don't get an aluminum frame or cheap plastic. I think Husky at HD made a good one, but, may not exist now.


----------



## paulengr

For screwdrivers Harbor Freight actually has some really nice voltage rated screwdrivers with lifetime warranty that are actually really nice screwdrivers. Used to be you’d pay big bucks for these from anyone. I’d also suggest one big “beater” screwdriver. The old Stanley impact ones aren’t available anymore and the Tractor Supply ones are just a bit too big and long. My current one is Northern Tool house brand. For a regular screwdriver for a maintenance man which is most of what I do I live the Klein X-in-1 tools. Comfortable grip, lasts a long time, reasonable price for what you get. For residential work it’s overkill but the voltage rated ones I mentioned are nice but no good for prying so you need the flat blade beater.

Overall though two things. First pick a color: yellow (Dewalt), Red (Milwaukee), blue (Makita), or green (Hitachi). This is for power tools. And keep in mind red specifically caters to electricians and plumbers while yellow targets carpenters. The other two are cheaper no frills options without being too cheap (Ryobi or big box house brands). Stick to ONE brand. But a combo set with a drill and something else you will really use first. After that you just buy bare tools or maybe something to get up to two chargers and two batteries. I have 4 batteries, 2 chargers, and really have plenty for every job all day long.

Whatever you do set yourself a budget say once a month or every pay check and an amount. Keep a list of what you want/need on your phone. If you see another guy with a great tool make a note of it in your phone. That’s how I found NEBO Slyde+ flashlights which are hands down the best flashlight I’ve ever had. If you’re on a job keep notes at the end of the day so you can keep improving what you do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlmostPro

I have a pair of husky lineman's that have last me a good year, and I just bought myself a pair of 9.5" channellock diagonal cutters. I would recommend not cheaping out on the tongue and groove pliers. Also buy some decent strippers I bought a pair of Pittsburgh that lasted for a year but man do I hate them.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> I'll be smoking cigars on the beach by that time  .


A real electrician would cut the end off his cigar with linemens! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


> A real electrician would cut the end off his cigar with *a real* linemens! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> Channellocks for linemans and dikes, that brand you get a high quality tool made in USA at a price more or less the same as the junkier brands.
> 
> If you need groove join pliers, also Channellocks, at Lowes, Home Depot, or even Walmart.
> 
> Screwdrivers - I'd buy a Lenox 9-in-1, usually under $10 at Lowes. I'd buy a Kobalt beater, I prefer a 4" x 1/4" or 5/16" slotted for a beater. I will take flack for this but Ace hardware sells Craftsman screwdrivers made in USA real cheap when they go on sale, like $5 for a phillips set and $5 for a slotted set. I don't think they're as good as they used to be but I still like them.
> 
> Wire strippers - do not skimp here, Ideal T-strippers are the cheapest good ones.
> 
> I'd probably buy Kobalt if you have to buy wrenches and / or a socket set, these really don't get that hard a use outside of industrial.
> 
> Level - hard to find a good one cheap! If you go cheap, check it on a level surface in the store, flip it over and check it again - if it doesn't read exactly the same when you flip it over, it's off.
> 
> Tape measure - you can often find the Dewalts on sale, they aren't bad.
> 
> If you know what to look for you can get good deals at flea markets etc., but there's a lot of dirty old tools that were crap when they were brand new for sale too.



I was at Lowes yesterday and took a good look at the made in USA Southwire tools and was kind of impressed.

I'd give them a shot if I was just starting out.


----------



## nrp3

I've been using Southwire linesmans for a couple of months now and its held up well. I don't usually hold onto tools long (duh, cause I tend to lose them/leave them places). Lowes is almost within walking distance, so I have bought a few of their screwdrivers too. Not bad, close in quality. The linesman's pliers is probably the one tool I'm most particular about. I can do just fine with Ideal, Southwire, Greenlee, etc, screwdrivers, side cutters, hammers, whatever. The Southwire linesmans are very similar in weight and feel to me.


----------



## Wiresmith

Greenguy29 said:


> As a new guy looking for tools I may not have the money for all new Klein tools. Are there any suggestions for other brands of linesman’s, diagonal cutters, screwdrivers? Channellock brand? Thanks.



what type of work does it appear you will be doing, are you union?

i recommend nothing of lesser quality than klein, i would recommend saving money by not buying tools you probably don't need yet and buying high quality tools that you actually need.


if you tell us what area of the trade you are in we can probably help you with what you actually need and the brands we recommend for them


you can probably get away without the diagonal cutters right now and you probably only need three screwdrivers to start


Klein for side-cutting pliers and screwdrivers, Channel-lock for tongue and groove pliers, Stanley classic style tape measure. Klein tape measures and tongue and groove pliers aren't good to me.


----------



## Greenguy29

Wiresmith said:


> Greenguy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a new guy looking for tools I may not have the money for all new Klein tools. Are there any suggestions for other brands of linesman’s, diagonal cutters, screwdrivers? Channellock brand? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what type of work does it appear you will be doing, are you union?
> 
> i recommend nothing of lesser quality than klein, i would recommend saving money by not buying tools you probably don't need yet and buying high quality tools that you actually need.
> 
> 
> if you tell us what area of the trade you are in we can probably help you with what you actually need and the brands we recommend for them
> 
> 
> you can probably get away without the diagonal cutters right now and you probably only need three screwdrivers to start
> 
> 
> Klein for side-cutting pliers and screwdrivers, Channel-lock for tongue and groove pliers, Stanley classic style tape measure. Klein tape measures and tongue and groove pliers aren't good to me.
Click to expand...

I am taking the aptitude test later next month for an apprenticeship with the union to be an inside wireman.


----------



## Wiresmith

Greenguy29 said:


> I am taking the aptitude test later next month for an apprenticeship with the union to be an inside wireman.


the local probably has a minimum tool-list, usually apprentices do not have to have all of them starting out


are you in a large city? or heavy industrial area? or other(insert here).


----------



## Wiresmith

probably need

side cutting pliers(linemans, kleins, ideal might be okay i never priced them)
1/4" slotted screwdriver i recommend klein cushion grip for screwdrivers
3/16" slotted
#2 phillips
6" adjustable wrench (crescent brand)
claw hammer (i recommend wood handle, nothing fancy here)
25' tape measure(you can find the old style stanley's some places)
round file (i wanna say 8"/10", Nicholson)
utility knife (simple classic style retractable Stanley)
420 and 430 channel-locks
6" metal torpedo level(good brand at your store, not klein(overpriced) something like johnson or empire)
no-dog, your union hall probably sells them
pencils, pocket notepads
strippers (name brand(klein, ideal) try them in your hand there are many different kinds, make sure they go up to #10stranded)
fluke t5
sanitronics non-contact ac voltage detector


you can hold off on dikes, you can cut with side cutting pliers

if you can let me know about your area i might be able to better tailor the list.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

nrp3 said:


> I've been using Southwire linesmans for a couple of months now and its held up well. I don't usually hold onto tools long (duh, cause I tend to lose them/leave them places). Lowes is almost within walking distance, so I have bought a few of their screwdrivers too. Not bad, close in quality. The linesman's pliers is probably the one tool I'm most particular about. I can do just fine with Ideal, Southwire, Greenlee, etc, screwdrivers, side cutters, hammers, whatever. The Southwire linesmans are very similar in weight and feel to me.


:thumbup:

Thanks for the review, I thought their stuff looked much better than what I had heard they were like!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Greenguy29 said:


> I am taking the aptitude test later next month for an apprenticeship with the union to be an inside wireman.


Best of luck with that!

What local are you trying for?


----------



## Greenguy29

MechanicalDVR said:


> Greenguy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking the aptitude test later next month for an apprenticeship with the union to be an inside wireman.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck with that!
> 
> What local are you trying for?
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. I actually applied for two. The 306 in Akron OH and 540 out of Canton OH


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Greenguy29 said:


> Thank you very much. I actually applied for two. The 306 in Akron OH and 540 out of Canton OH


You're welcome!


----------



## MotoGP1199

The old south wire tools are complete total junk. Co-worker had to twist and sqeeze to cut #12 wire with a pair of linemans. The new stuff looks (only seen pictures online) much better. They almost look like they are made by klien. Their ERGO handle wire strippers look like Klien curve. I would be curous to compare patent numbers. 

For pliers buy the craftsman brand pump pliers 2 pack with the button, they are actually Knipex rebranded by craftsman (same patent number and made in Germany). If you buy the craftsman labeled knipex you can swap them out with craftsman warranty when you wear the teath out “NO questions asked” and don’t have to ship it for exchange. Plus when they go on sale you basically get the small pair of pliers for free.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MotoGP1199 said:


> The old south wire tools are complete total junk. Co-worker had to twist and sqeeze to cut #12 wire with a pair of linemans. The new stuff looks (only seen pictures online) much better. *They almost look like they are made by klien. * Their ERGO handle wire strippers look like Klien curve. I would be curous to compare patent numbers.
> 
> For pliers buy the craftsman brand pump pliers 2 pack with the button, they are actually Knipex rebranded by craftsman (same patent number and made in Germany). If you buy the craftsman labeled knipex you can swap them out with craftsman warranty when you wear the teath out “NO questions asked” and don’t have to ship it for exchange. Plus when they go on sale you basically get the small pair of pliers for free.


Some of the tools I was looking at felt like Klein in the hand but other items didn't.

Maybe they copied tools that the patents have run out on?


----------



## MotoGP1199

MechanicalDVR said:


> Some of the tools I was looking at felt like Klein in the hand but other items didn't.
> 
> Maybe they copied tools that the patents have run out on?


I didn't think about that, that is probably a better possibility knowing that south-wire tends to try and make stuff as cheap as possible. Why would they spend money and try to design their own tools or pay an expensive company to rebrand. I haven't seen their new line yet, lowes really isn't on my list of places to go unless I have no other option.


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was at Lowes yesterday and took a good look at the made in USA Southwire tools and was kind of impressed.
> 
> I'd give them a shot if I was just starting out.


I saw them, I was glad to see that at least Lowes had a decent quality alternative for sale. I wonder who's making them for Southwire. I was kind of curious to try the crimp lug on this one it's a little different looking 










But at $39 the Southwire is pretty expensive. When you can get a pair of Channellock linemans for $21 on Amazon, that's the way I'd go on a budget. 

https://www.amazon.com/Channellock-369-2-Inch-Leverage-Linesman/dp/B00004SBD6


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MotoGP1199 said:


> I didn't think about that, that is probably a better possibility knowing that south-wire tends to try and make stuff as cheap as possible. Why would they spend money and try to design their own tools or pay an expensive company to rebrand. I haven't seen their new line yet, lowes really isn't on my list of places to go unless I have no other option.


I only go to Blowes when I am out of something, they are 40 minutes away from me which is an hour less than a Home Depot.

The store I went to had a vast display of Southwire tools, I did purchase a 3/4" stubby auger ($9.49) and it has been cutting like a champ, at that price I'd toss it after one good job but it's still sharp after drilling old real hard 2 1/2" nominal 2x4s.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I saw them, I was glad to see that at least Lowes had a decent quality alternative for sale. I wonder who's making them for Southwire. I was kind of curious to try the crimp lug on this one it's a little different looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at $39 the Southwire is pretty expensive. When you can get a pair of Channellock linemans for $21 on Amazon, that's the way I'd go on a budget.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Channellock-369-2-Inch-Leverage-Linesman/dp/B00004SBD6


Normally you and I see eye to eye on tools but in this example not so much.

Years back I received a set of Channellock pliers as a gift one Christmas from a friend.

After a few weeks working around the house and home shop with them they were relegated to strictly home use, mostly for auto repairs.

I love their pump pliers and as long as you don't get the ones they make with the rivet rather than threaded stud you'll be fine.

Their ***** are good, great for cotter pin removal and pulling staples and small nails.

I hated their linemens almost as much as Craftsman linemans, they still reside in a rollercabinet drawer in the garage, haven't been touche din years.


----------



## Greenguy29

Do you need to have the heavy duty cutting, fish tape pulling, and crimper in your linesman pliers or is high leverage good?


----------



## Bird dog

Greenguy29 said:


> Do you need to have the heavy duty cutting, fish tape pulling, and crimper in your linesman pliers or is high leverage good?


IMO high leverage is what you want. The fish tape pulling will slip & or kink the fishtape. A separate crimper works better like T&B although that may be pricey for you right now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Greenguy29 said:


> Do you need to have the heavy duty cutting, fish tape pulling, and crimper in your linesman pliers or is high leverage good?


You don't need fish tape pulling capability but the crimper and high leverage are necessary in my mind.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bird dog said:


> ....


Thanks, I missed the error!

A real electrician would cut the end off his cigar with linemens! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## paulengr

MechanicalDVR said:


> You don't need fish tape pulling capability but the crimper and high leverage are necessary in my mind.




I use a separate crimper except the small ones I do with Channellock dikes. Only fish tape puller I’ve used other than my hands is a cable chugger for mid size cable, up to chain falls and come alongs or trucks and reels. It’s not the fish that needs pulling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

paulengr said:


> I use a separate crimper except the small ones I do with Channellock dikes. Only fish tape puller I’ve used other than my hands is a cable chugger for mid size cable, up to chain falls and come alongs or trucks and reels. It’s not the fish that needs pulling!


You crimp with *****?


----------



## TheLivingBubba

I might catch some poop for this, but search Craigslist for Klein tools. 

You can usually get them for half price and if they are worn out any Klein retailer is forced to honor the lifetime warranty. I bought the J2000 Linesman that are suppose to cut bolts, blade dulled after a few, Home Depot told me to grab a new pair off the shelf scanned it and said have a good day.


----------



## StriickeN

TheLivingBubba said:


> I might catch some poop for this, but search Craigslist for Klein tools.
> 
> You can usually get them for half price and if they are worn out any Klein retailer is forced to honor the lifetime warranty. I bought the J2000 Linesman that are suppose to cut bolts, blade dulled after a few, Home Depot told me to grab a new pair off the shelf scanned it and said have a good day.


That would be a smart thing to do!


----------



## paulengr

MechanicalDVR said:


> You crimp with *****?




Yes but it’s a pair of ***** with crimp slots that works for 12-8. It’s kind of like a modified lineman’s pliers but with ***** instead of pliers.

Below that I use the red/blue/yellow style crumpets. Above that I use an indent crimper then at about 2/0 switch to a die hydraulic crimper. I hate the die crimper. When it breaks I’m getting the Milwaukee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

paulengr said:


> Yes but it’s a pair of ***** with crimp slots that works for 12-8. It’s kind of like a modified lineman’s pliers but with ***** instead of pliers.
> 
> Below that I use the red/blue/yellow style crumpets. Above that I use an indent crimper then at about 2/0 switch to a die hydraulic crimper. I hate the die crimper. When it breaks I’m getting the Milwaukee.


Oh, never saw ***** with a crimper built in.


----------



## paulengr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh, never saw ***** with a crimper built in.




https://www.channellock.com/product/909cb/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiresmith

Greenguy29 said:


> Thank you very much. I actually applied for two. The 306 in Akron OH and 540 out of Canton OH


the list i posted for you should be good, i forgot allen wrench set (sae not metric up to 3/8") and instead of claw hammer i would have a medium(16 oz) ball peen wood handle in that market. i will try to find there tool lists but you can call hall and ask for that as well.


you have a better chance of getting in right now, the ohio area ibew is speculating it will need 3,000 more electricians the next few years (and then probably lay-off after then but you never know), theres very good work outlook in that region for the next few years


----------



## MechanicalDVR

paulengr said:


> https://www.channellock.com/product/909cb/


Oh okay, I don't call those *****. I have a couple Klein versions of those.


----------



## Bird dog

paulengr said:


> https://www.channellock.com/product/909cb/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those aren't *****.

These are...
https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...argid=kwd-141724849493&ref=pd_sl_5la5x4l1uf_e


----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


> Normally you and I see eye to eye on tools but in this example not so much.
> 
> Years back I received a set of Channellock pliers as a gift one Christmas from a friend.
> 
> After a few weeks working around the house and home shop with them they were relegated to strictly home use, mostly for auto repairs.
> 
> I love their pump pliers and as long as you don't get the ones they make with the rivet rather than threaded stud you'll be fine.
> 
> Their ***** are good, great for cotter pin removal and pulling staples and small nails.
> 
> I hated their linemens almost as much as Craftsman linemans, they still reside in a rollercabinet drawer in the garage, haven't been touche din years.


Try their newer linemans. The new ones cut like butter with little snap. They moved the fulcrum closer to the blades and made it smaller. I have a pair of older channellock linemans to compare and agree that I was not fond of them.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiresmith

you might be able to buy some good used ones from some guys on here to, if you do make sure you get them autographed. or ebay


----------



## AlmostPro

Wiresmith said:


> you might be able to buy some good used ones from some guys on here to, if you do make sure you get them autographed. or ebay


Someone should make a sub section for that purpose I know I'd be interested although shipping might get annoying..

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

AlmostPro said:


> Someone should make a sub section for that purpose I know I'd be interested although shipping might get annoying..
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


There is a 'swap' forum on here.

Several of us have given away tools and meters to newbies starting out.


----------



## MDShunk

MechanicalDVR said:


> There is a 'swap' forum on here.
> 
> Several of us have given away tools and meters to newbies starting out.


There's a YouTube machinist that does a "What's in your box" giveaway annually for new apprentice machinists. Guys send in tools (new, used, surplus, whatever), he kits them all together, and gives them away to apprentices who were nominated. It's gotten pretty big the last few years. 10's of thousands of dollars in value given to new machinist apprentices every year. We should think of an appropriate framework to do something like that for electrical apprentices.


----------



## MikeFL

Greenguy29 said:


> As a new guy looking for tools I may not have the money for all new Klein tools. Are there any suggestions for other brands of linesman’s, diagonal cutters, screwdrivers? Channellock brand? Thanks.


Not sure if anyone mentioned it (I haven't read the 60+ posts) but pawn shops may be a place to try, and remember, everything in a pawn shop is negotiable. I don't think I'd pay them any more than 25% of retail for a tool in acceptable condition. 

Fleamarkets may be another option.


----------



## muffintop

^ Even craigslist to add to that. I've seen guys sell their whole toolbox for pennies on the dollar just because they want some fancy new stuff.


----------



## heavysparky

MDShunk said:


> There's a YouTube machinist that does a "What's in your box" giveaway annually for new apprentice machinists. Guys send in tools (new, used, surplus, whatever), he kits them all together, and gives them away to apprentices who were nominated. It's gotten pretty big the last few years. 10's of thousands of dollars in value given to new machinist apprentices every year. We should think of an appropriate framework to do something like that for electrical apprentices.





Nice idea. I like it. I have some new stuff I can donate


----------



## greenman

GREENLEE 0159-13 Electricians Tool Set, 12-Piece <$ 200 bucks on e bay


----------



## greenman

or these < $100 bucks for the set.
do not know what there are like though!!!


----------



## Whocares05050

When I first started out I though I "had" to get Klein everything. To this day I still have a few left-over Kleins but for 90% of what I own i switched over to Knipex and would never look back. They feel and operate for me a LOT better than the other brands ive used....


There are also some starter packs out there to get you started. Like the saying goes... it takes money to make money....


----------

